# Schwarzwald-Bike Marathon in Furtwangen



## goopher (31. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen ,

ich wollte eigentlich am 10 Sep. in Furtwangen an dem Bike-Marathon starten. Aber irgendwie finde ich auf der Homepage die Streckenbeschreibungen etwas schlecht. Kann mir irgendjemand etwas über die 40 und 60 km Strecke erzählen? Bin mir noch nciht sicher auf welcher ich starten möchte

Grüße

goopher


----------



## cännondäler__ (3. August 2006)

Hallo goopher,
bin zwar beide Strecken noch nicht gefahren, aber diese sind ja weitgehend identisch mit der 90er.
Los geht es mit einem langen, nicht sehr steilen Asphaltanstieg Richtung Neukirch wo sich das Feld sehr gut entzerren kann. Dazwischen sind immer auch Abfahrten zum Erholen bevor es ab ca. km 24 zum ersten heftigen Anstieg auf den Brend geht. Unterwegs gibt es die erste Verpflegung und auf dem Brend die zweite. Auf der 42km-Strecke gibt es vor dem Brend ein paar Zwischenanstiege weniger und man läßt die erste Verpflegung aus. Nach dem Brend kommt eine zunächst etwas ruppige und dann eher schnelle Abfahrt runter in den Katzensteig. Dort wartet der nächste Hammer, nämlich eine lange steile Rampe zur Katharinenhöhe. Dort gibt es die nächste Verpflegung (fahre dort meist vorbei weil ich die Flasche noch voll hab´ vom Brend) und nun würden sich unsere Wege trennen. Dafür hättest Du nun die meisten hm hinter Dir. Für Dich ginge es nun wellig weiter zum Stöcklewaldturm mit einer kurzen Rampe davor. Dann weiter wellig z.T. auf Asphalt zum Breghäusle (Verpflegung) und dort entweder gleich runter nach Schönenbach (nehme an über Rohrbach) auf der 42er oder die schönere Variante auf Waldwegen (z.T. mit tiefen Wasserlöchern die selten austrocknen) auf der 60er nach Vöhrenbach. Dort kommt dann nochmal ein längerer, nicht zu steiler Anstieg zunächst durch ein Wohngebiet (Verpflegung) und dann auf Waldautobahn. Zuletzt noch eine knackige Wiesenabfahrt bevor es auf dem nichtendenwollenden ehem. Bahndamm eben, aber voll im Wind nach Furtwangen geht. Dort gilt es sich der Windschattenlutscher zu erwehren oder sich abzuwechseln.
Welche Strecke ich Dir empfehle? Wenn Du die 42er packen kannst sind die 18km mehr so schwer auch nicht. Beide Strecken sind problemlos mit dem Hardtail fahrbar, ich nehme für die 90er nur deshalb das Fully weil ich auf so langen Strecken damit weniger ermüde.
Die Verpflegung ist super (die letzte Verpflegung in Vöhrenbach ist mehr was für Leute die schon den Mann mit dem Hammer getroffen haben) und die Organisation perfekt!
Vielleicht sieht man sich?!? 

cännondäler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elobla (6. August 2006)

Bin auch vor Ort,
kann mich nur nicht zwischen 60 und 90km entscheiden...


----------



## goopher (8. August 2006)

Hei Ihr 2,

also man sieht sich auf alle Fälle, aber wie gesagt über die Strecke muß ich noch grübeln. Bin dieses Jahr erst ins Training eingestiegen und beim Ultra Bike in Kirchzarten nur die Kurzstrecke gefahren( das in knapp 2.30) bin aber weiter fleissig am trainieren. Und naja Hardtail oder Fully die Frage stellt sich bei mir nicht, besitzte nur ein Fully. Zu was würdest ihr mir denn eher raten 40 oder 60? Denke schon das es konditionstechnisch mit der 60er hinhauen sollte nur dann halt mit einer schlechten Zeit. hmmmm Fragen über Fragen

Liebe Grüße

goopher


----------



## Thunderbird (8. August 2006)

Da du noch Anfänger bist, wirst du auf beiden Strecken ähnlich gut fahren.
Deine Wahl liegt also zwischen einer leichten Strecke, die du gut verkraftest
und einer etwas schwereren Strecke, die dich mehr fordert.
Ich würde dir zur 60er raten. Du willst dich ja verbessern.

@ Elobla: die 90er hat's schon in sich und ist am Ende verdammt flach,
wenn man eigentlich keinen Druck mehr hat. Aber ein Erlebnis.

Thb


----------



## duffner (13. August 2006)

cännondäler schrieb:
			
		

> ... Dann weiter wellig z.T. auf Asphalt zum Breghäusle (Verpflegung) und dort entweder gleich runter nach Schönenbach (nehme an über Rohrbach) auf der 42er oder die schönere Variante auf Waldwegen (z.T. mit tiefen Wasserlöchern die selten austrocknen) auf der 60er nach Vöhrenbach...



In Bezug auf die 42er Runde beim Brend hast Du recht. Ich meine aber, dass die 42er mit der 60er Runde ab dem Brend identisch ist !?!. Es sei denn es hat sich dieses Jahr etwas geändert.


----------



## Schwarzw.biker (13. August 2006)

Elobla schrieb:
			
		

> Bin auch vor Ort,
> kann mich nur nicht zwischen 60 und 90km entscheiden...



Hi

Also ich bin 2004 die 90er gefahren und 2005 dann die 60er. 
Die 90er ist konditionell deutlich fordernder wie ich finde. Obwohl 2005 das Wetter deutlich schlechter war als 2004.

2004 hats nur kurz etwas geregnet, die Strecke war teils zwar nass, aber 2005 hats die ersten 1,5 Stunden heftigsten Gewitterregen gegeben.  

Also ich würde dir eher empfehlen, dieses Jahr die 60er zu fahren. 

Fahr höchstwahrscheinlich die 42er dieses Jahr. Man muß alles mal ausprobieren.   

Grüße
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## goopher (14. August 2006)

Also ich habe mich entschieden  

ich werde die 60 km Runde fahren schliesslich muß man sich ja auch steigern (im Vergleich zum Ultra Marathon in Kirchzarten) und seine Grenzen verschieben. 


Hoffe doch stark den einen oder anderen von euch zu treffen  

grüßle

goopher


----------



## lopeng (14. August 2006)

goopher schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe mich entschieden
> 
> ich werde die 60 km Runde fahren schliesslich muß man sich ja auch steigern (im Vergleich zum Ultra Marathon in Kirchzarten) und seine Grenzen verschieben.
> 
> ...



Hey goopher,

stehe vor ner ähnlichen Entscheidung wie du und werd mich wohl auch, nachdem was ich hier gelesen habe, für die 60er entscheiden. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja.  

lopeng


----------



## duffner (16. August 2006)

Es haben sich bis heute gerademal 176 Teilnehmer angemelden. Liegt das nun am Wetter. Jeder wartet ab wie das Wetter wird und meldet sich dann ganz kurzfristig an oder haben viele keine Lust mitzumachen?
Beim letztjährigen Unwetter war es ja wohl eine Tortur für Mensch und Material. Warten vielleicht deshalb manche erst einmal ab?
Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Niethi (16. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen

Erstmal ein Dank an cännondäler für die tolle Streckencharakterisierung.  

Hab den SBM jetzt schon seit zwei Jahren in die Augen gefasst aber mir ist immer was dazwischengekommen.  

Aber diese Jahr klappts wohl  Hab mir die 60km Runde vorgenommen auch wenn das mit der Vorbereitung diese Jahr nicht ganz so optimal war. Glaubt ihr, die Strecke ist zu packen, wenn man im Vorfeld nur 2 Stunden Touren mit dem Rennrad in hügeligem Gelände unternommen hat?



			
				duffner schrieb:
			
		

> Es haben sich bis heute gerademal 176 Teilnehmer angemelden. Liegt das nun am Wetter. Jeder wartet ab wie das Wetter wird und meldet sich dann ganz kurzfristig an oder haben viele keine Lust mitzumachen?
> Beim letztjährigen Unwetter war es ja wohl eine Tortur für Mensch und Material. Warten vielleicht deshalb manche erst einmal ab?
> Was meint Ihr?



Naja, die Berichte von der letzten Schlammschlacht hier im Forum haben mich auch etwas vorischtiger werden lassen.  
Entsprechende Kleidung ist zumindest auf dem Weg zu mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzw.biker (16. August 2006)

duffner schrieb:
			
		

> Es haben sich bis heute gerademal 176 Teilnehmer angemelden. Liegt das nun am Wetter. Jeder wartet ab wie das Wetter wird und meldet sich dann ganz kurzfristig an



Ja, ich denke schon, dass es überwiegend am Wetter liegt, 2004 wars ja auch schon nicht grade so gut, aber natürlich *KEIN* Vergleich zu 2005.   
Es hat ja ziemlich genau beim Start so richtig losgelegt  Bei mir daheim hats um 5:30 Uhr! schon heftigst geschüttet, ab Freiburg ists dann später besser geworden, sodass ich gehofft habe, dass das "Zeug" sehr langsam zieht und nicht bis nach Furtwangen kommt, aber es war halt umsonst gehofft.  
Also die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es wieder so krass kommt ist recht klein! -naja aber wenns wirklich wieder so käm weiß ich auch nicht ob ich so motiviert wäre...



			
				duffner schrieb:
			
		

> oder haben viele keine Lust mitzumachen?



Denk ich eher nicht.

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Thunderbird (16. August 2006)

duffner schrieb:
			
		

> Es haben sich bis heute gerademal 176 Teilnehmer angemelden. Liegt das nun am Wetter. Jeder wartet ab wie das Wetter wird und meldet sich dann ganz kurzfristig an oder haben viele keine Lust mitzumachen?
> Beim letztjährigen Unwetter war es ja wohl eine Tortur für Mensch und Material. Warten vielleicht deshalb manche erst einmal ab?
> Was meint Ihr?


Ich warte ab, auf welcher der beiden Kurzstrecken meine Chancen am besten sind.
Leider scheinen das die potentiellen Gegner auch zu machen.  

THb


----------



## duffner (17. August 2006)

Eigentlich müsste ´dieses Jahr das Wetter mal wieder mitspielen. Kann ja nicht immer "aus Eimern schütten". Einige aus der Gegend hier haben mir auch erzählt dass sie erst einmal abwarten wie das Wetter wird.
Ich werd wahrscheinlich die ganz kleine Runde fahren.
Ist mein erster Wettkampf nach der OP. Zum kucken ob's noch geht.
Gestern bin ich ein Stück den 60er langgefahren und hab mich über die zebrochenen Ziegel beim Eckbauern (nach Stöcklewald das steile Stückchen Wiese hoch) geärgert. Der Bauer hat die Ziegel über die gesamte Breite des Weges verteilt und über eine Länge von ca. 200 Metern.
Ich hab mir schon oft an den scharfen Kanten einen Platten geholt.
Der Bauer ist ein netter Kerl, vielleicht sollte man Ihn mal darauf aufmerksam machen. Sonst war das Stückchen 60er ok.


----------



## wurstendbinder (18. August 2006)

120 km - die ultimative grenz-/nahtod-erfahrung garantiert  

grüße vom 2fachen 120er finisher (1998 & 2001) wursti 

(der aber immer ganz schön laaangsam unterwegs ist)


----------



## plusminus (19. August 2006)

Hi,
ich höre gerade, dass Du die 60er Strecke teilweise abgefahren bist. Liegt das an Deiner Streckenkenntnis oder ist da dieses Jahr sogar was vorab ausgeschildert? Könntest Du mir evtl einen Streckenplan (auf Landkarte, zb TOP50) zusenden?
Ich würde es auch interessant finden an welchen Stellen der 90er Strecke Verpflegungspunkte eingerichtet sind. Also die Kilometerangaben wären das entscheidende. Mir geht es hauptsächlich ums Flaschen füllen. Gels und Riegel nehme ich meist selber mit, obwohl vielleicht gibts dieses Jahr wieder die leckeren Ultra Sports Riegel. Wenn dann noch die Bergwacht von mir Abstand hält wird alles gut, hehe  

Wär echt nett, wenn mir jemand bezüglich Strecke und Verpflegungspunkten weiterhelfen könnte.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## uphillking (19. August 2006)

duffner schrieb:
			
		

> Es haben sich bis heute gerademal 176 Teilnehmer angemelden. Liegt das nun am Wetter. Jeder wartet ab wie das Wetter wird und meldet sich dann ganz kurzfristig an oder haben viele keine Lust mitzumachen?
> Beim letztjÃ¤hrigen Unwetter war es ja wohl eine Tortur fÃ¼r Mensch und Material. Warten vielleicht deshalb manche erst einmal ab?
> Was meint Ihr?



Schon mal daran gedacht dass viele potentielle Teilnehmer die 40 Euro Startgeld (+5â¬ Nachmeldung) "abschrecken" kÃ¶nnte ?
Das grenzt schon an Abzocke.
Und 30 Euro fÃ¼r Jungendliche find ich den Oberhammer!

Das gilt nicht nur fÃ¼r diese Veranstaltung, sondern leider fÃ¼r alle "groÃen" Marathon-Events.

Vielen geht es warscheinlich Ã¤hnlich wie mir: ich wÃ¼rde zwar sehr gerne bei sowas mitmachen, aber 40 Euro sind einfach viel zuviel. 
Und dann fÃ¤hrt man eventuell noch bei Dauerregen und 10Â° Aussentemperatur. NÃ¶ Danke.

Der/die Veranstalter sollte(n) mal die Kostenrechnung offenlegen. Das wird sich aber keiner trauen bei dem Reibach der da gemacht wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzw.biker (19. August 2006)

duffner schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich müsste ´dieses Jahr das Wetter mal wieder mitspielen. Kann ja nicht immer "aus Eimern schütten".



Jap, es wär echt mal überfällig! mit günstigem Wetter in Fu. 



			
				duffner schrieb:
			
		

> Einige aus der Gegend hier haben mir auch erzählt dass sie erst einmal abwarten wie das Wetter wird.
> Ich werd wahrscheinlich die ganz kleine Runde fahren.



Ich bin mir nach intensivem Überlegen inzwischen auch schon zu 98-99% sicher, dass ich die 42er fahre.  Ist bestimmt auch recht gut und man braucht sich die Kraft nicht so einzuteilen wie bei den längeren Strecken.



			
				duffner schrieb:
			
		

> Ist mein erster Wettkampf nach der OP. Zum kucken ob's noch geht.
> Gestern bin ich ein Stück den 60er langgefahren und hab mich über die zebrochenen Ziegel beim Eckbauern (nach Stöcklewald das steile Stückchen Wiese hoch) geärgert. Der Bauer hat die Ziegel über die gesamte Breite des Weges verteilt und über eine Länge von ca. 200 Metern.
> Ich hab mir schon oft an den scharfen Kanten einen Platten geholt.
> Der Bauer ist ein netter Kerl, vielleicht sollte man Ihn mal darauf aufmerksam machen. Sonst war das Stückchen 60er ok.



Ja, sowas kenne ich von hier auch. Ist blöd wenn plötzlich der eigentlich gute Schotterweg mit Ziegelsplittern aufgefüllt wird. Hab mir bei sowas auch schonmal nen Platten geholt. Da der Abschnitt hier aber nicht so wichtig ist umfahre ich ihn jetzt meistens. 
Ist natürlich besonders schlecht, wenn sowas mit den Ziegelspl. auf ner Rennstrecke ist.


----------



## duffner (19. August 2006)

uphillking schrieb:
			
		

> Schon mal daran gedacht dass viele potentielle Teilnehmer die 40 Euro Startgeld (+5 Nachmeldung) "abschrecken" könnte ?
> Das grenzt schon an Abzocke.
> Und 30 Euro für Jungendliche find ich den Oberhammer!
> 
> ...



Naja, über Kosten & Nutzen solcher Veranstaltungen wurde letztes Jahr z. Bsp. über den TransSchwarzwald bereits ausführlich geplaudert.
Radsport ist an sich ein teures Vergnügen und wieviel so eine Veranstaltung einbringt soll mal dahingestellt sein. Eur 2.- von jedem Teilnehmer werden immerhin für die Pflege Krebskranker Kinder verwendet.
Die Werbeplakate sind auf jeden Fall auf das 4Fache geschrumpft.
ob das ein Indiz ist und wenn für was  
Ich denke schade dass Du nicht mitmachst aber in Calmbach bei Bad Wilbad gibt es einen kleinen und netten Marathon zu ganz humanen Preisen. Schau doch mal rein. Auf meiner Homepage unter Termine im Mai findest Du die Homepage dieser Veranstaltung.


----------



## duffner (19. August 2006)

plusminus schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich höre gerade, dass Du die 60er Strecke teilweise abgefahren bist. Liegt das an Deiner Streckenkenntnis oder ist da dieses Jahr sogar was vorab ausgeschildert? Könntest Du mir evtl einen Streckenplan (auf Landkarte, zb TOP50) zusenden?
> Ich würde es auch interessant finden an welchen Stellen der 90er Strecke Verpflegungspunkte eingerichtet sind. Also die Kilometerangaben wären das entscheidende. Mir geht es hauptsächlich ums Flaschen füllen. Gels und Riegel nehme ich meist selber mit, obwohl vielleicht gibts dieses Jahr wieder die leckeren Ultra Sports Riegel. Wenn dann noch die Bergwacht von mir Abstand hält wird alles gut, hehe
> 
> ...



Sende E-Mail...


----------



## sash73 (19. August 2006)

hallo leutz

wrede wie dieses jahr wieder die 60er fahren.bin 2004 erst dort mein drittes renn überhaupt gefahren.letztes jahr meine zeit nicht verbessert.da der regen mir und meiner v-brake einen strich durch die rechnug machte.hatte keum noch bremse und verlor allein durch das nachstellen gut 20minuten,und mehr zeit durch nur ncoh langsames bergab fahren.jetzt hs33 darn,viel besser.
hoffe auch das es dieses jahr trocken bleibt.bewölkt ist ok aber bitte mal trocken.

die 60er hat zum schluß noch einen nette berg den man gerne vergißt und glei gas gibt also immer daran denken.hab mich da auch verkalkuliert.habe aber daraus gelernt.ist ne schöne strecke.macht immer spaß 

vielleicht sieht man sich ja am start.

ist die strecke dieses jahr ausgeschildert???wer fährt sie den von euch den mal ab,würde mich da anschließen!!!!!

gruß


----------



## duffner (19. August 2006)

sash73 schrieb:
			
		

> ...ist die strecke dieses jahr ausgeschildert???wer fährt sie den von euch den mal ab,würde mich da anschließen!!!!!



Bin leider ab nächster Woche von Schonach nach Riva unterwegs.
Aber am 4. oder 5. September werde ich den 60er mal abklappern.
Falls Du da Zeit hast melde Dich doch mal...


----------



## lopeng (20. August 2006)

sash73 schrieb:
			
		

> ist die strecke dieses jahr ausgeschildert???wer fährt sie den von euch den mal ab,würde mich da anschließen!!!!!
> 
> gruß



Ich würd sie auch gerne mal fahren, kenn mich allerdings da gar nicht aus. Wäre also auf ne Ausschilderung bzw auf jemand der die Strecke kennt angewiesen.

Gruß


----------



## sash73 (20. August 2006)

duffner schrieb:
			
		

> Bin leider ab nächster Woche von Schonach nach Riva unterwegs.
> Aber am 4. oder 5. September werde ich den 60er mal abklappern.
> Falls Du da Zeit hast melde Dich doch mal...



sag mal hast da wohl noch urlaub muß an den besagten tagen wieder arbeiten 

kenn mich da nur ein wenig aus,bissi wenig


----------



## Memory (22. August 2006)

Hallo

weiss jemand bis wann man sich anmelden kann, ohne Nachmeldegebür zu bezahlen.

Danke und Grüsse Memory


----------



## Thunderbird (22. August 2006)

Zahlungseingang 4. September.

Du sagst mir dann aber bitte vorher, 
auf welcher Strecke du startest! 
Wäre ja dumm, wenn wir uns behindern.  

Ich bolze glaube ich die 42er duch, das kann ich gut.

Thb


----------



## duffner (23. August 2006)

sash73 schrieb:
			
		

> sag mal hast da wohl noch urlaub muß an den besagten tagen wieder arbeiten
> 
> kenn mich da nur ein wenig aus,bissi wenig



Nö, aber ne Stunde reicht da doch wohl, so nach Feierabend oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lopeng (23. August 2006)

Und wie siehts aus fürs Wochenende, fährt jemand die 60er der die Strecke kennt, oder weiß wer was genaueres ob die Strecke eventuell doch ausgeschildert ist?


----------



## sash73 (25. August 2006)

duffner schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, aber ne Stunde reicht da doch wohl, so nach Feierabend oder?


 ne stunde wäre ja super schnellmal sehen wie ich die zeit aheb dann so ein stündchen locker bissi rumschauen ist ok.


----------



## cännondäler__ (30. August 2006)

Hallo duffner,
1. schön, daß Du wieder auf dem Bike bist
2. tut mir leid, daß ich erst jetzt zur 42er Streckenführung antworte (Urlaub):
laut Ausschreibung biegt die 42er nach dem Breghäusle ab und stößt erst in Schönenbach wieder dazu. Ist mir bisher nie aufgefallen, aber zu dem Zeitpunkt hab´ ich auch meist andere Probleme... 
Werde dieses Jahr "nur" die 60er fahren weil ich die Marathonsaison nach krampfgeplagtem Powertrack in KiZa und falsch angegangener Mitteldistanz in Bad Wildbad (anfangs zu schnell und Magenprobleme wegen falschem Getränk) versöhnlich abschließen möchte und nicht wieder auf dem Zahnfleisch ins Ziel rutschen möchte.
Vielleicht sieht man sich?!?

@ lopeng: Die Strecke ist defintiv nicht vorher ausgeschildert. Viele Absperrungen und Markierungen werden wohl erst am Renntag angebracht werden.

cännondäler


----------



## cännondäler__ (30. August 2006)

Hallo Thunderbird,

bist Du mit der German:A-Kilo unterwegs? Meine "glänzt" mittlerweile in mattem schwarz passend zum Fully. Kannst ja mal in den 60er-Block schauen!

cännondäler


----------



## lopeng (31. August 2006)

Da das mit der Strecke abfahren jetzt wohl nichts mehr wird, kann mir vielleicht jemand das Profil der 60er etwas detaillierter erklären. Also Länge und Steilheit der Anstiege. Finde das Profil auf der Seite etwas schlecht geraten. Nach diesem beginnt der längste Anstieg ca. bei km 21 und ist bei 300hm ca. 7 km lang. Ist das so in etwa korrekt? Und auch die Tatsache dass die Strecke mit einem kleinen Anstieg endet?

lopeng


----------



## blumi (4. September 2006)

Hi,
da sich hier doch so einige tummeln, die schon in Furtwangen gefahren sind, hätte ich mal ne Frage bezüglich der Reifen.

Scheinbar ist das Wetter nicht immer so toll in Furtwangen und die Strecke dann demensprechend matschig. Was sind eure Empfehlungen zwecks Reifen bzw. Luftdruck.

Danke


----------



## cännondäler__ (4. September 2006)

Hallo blumi,
es regnet ja nicht immer in Furtwangen! Hatte letztes Jahr den Conti Vertical drauf und hätte auch nix schmaleres draufhaben wollen. Wenn es beständiger ausschaut bist Du mit den üblichen Verdächtigen (Maxxis Larssen TT, Racing Ralph, Nobby Nic, Mythos XC usw. bestens bedient). Furtwangen braucht wirklich keine Spezialreifen und/oder andere Drücke als üblich.
Bis Sonntag (mit Larssen TT/Ranchero wenn das Wetter hält)!

cännondäler


----------



## blumi (4. September 2006)

Danke für die Infos cännondäler
Dann bis Sonntag, je nachdem mit Racing Ralph oder ein paar Alberts.


----------



## Hemme (4. September 2006)

Hi,

fährt denn keiner die 120er?
Sonst ist's doch kein Marathon.

Werde mich vermutlich kurzfristig entschieden ob ich die über 3-stündige Anreise auf mich nehme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giant_Team (4. September 2006)

Werde mich ebenfalls kurzfristig entscheiden, aber dann auf jeden Fall den 120-er. Wenn schon quälen, dann aber richtig


----------



## maxmistral (5. September 2006)

Giant_Team schrieb:
			
		

> Werde mich ebenfalls kurzfristig entscheiden, aber dann auf jeden Fall den 120-er. Wenn schon quälen, dann aber richtig



Die Hauptqual ist, dass die 120er schon um 7.00 startet, wenn Du da an den Start rollst ist noch dunkel! 

Aber im Ernst die 120er ist deutlich härter als es die 30 Mehr-km vermuten lassen!


----------



## BaSiS (5. September 2006)

> Hi,
> 
> fährt denn keiner die 120er?
> Sonst ist's doch kein Marathon.
> ...





> Werde mich ebenfalls kurzfristig entscheiden, aber dann auf jeden Fall den 120-er. Wenn schon quälen, dann aber richtig


jawohl richtig so
bei fünf Stunden geht das rennen los 
die 120er ist die einzig interessante Strecke , nur halt die Startzeit


----------



## Giant_Team (5. September 2006)

maxmistral schrieb:
			
		

> Die Hauptqual ist, dass die 120er schon um 7.00 startet, wenn Du da an den Start rollst ist noch dunkel!



Stimmt, kann mich dunkel daran erinnern. Aber die Beleuchtung lasst ihr bitte alle daheim


----------



## BaSiS (5. September 2006)

haste doch nu von Neustadt - kriegste nicht umsonst Deine wertvollen Finisherpräsente


----------



## scooter_werner (5. September 2006)

BaSiS schrieb:
			
		

> ... nur halt die Startzeit



das ist der Punkt. Ich fahr sonst auch immer lang, aber bei der Startzeit verweigere ich. Werde wie immer die 90er Runde fahren.

Cu Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vni (5. September 2006)

scooter_werner schrieb:
			
		

> das ist der Punkt. Ich fahr sonst auch immer lang, aber bei der Startzeit verweigere ich. Werde wie immer die 90er Runde fahren.
> 
> Cu Werner



Hallo Werner,
werden wir uns am Sa. sehen ?
Ich habe vor die 120km zu fahren.

Volker


----------



## Giant_Team (5. September 2006)

BaSiS schrieb:
			
		

> haste doch nu von Neustadt - kriegste nicht umsonst Deine wertvollen Finisherpräsente



Na na, hast ja selber so ne tolle Lampe. Bist übrigends enttarnt. Die tollen Rennrad Pedale haben die verraten   

Mußt du armer als einziger von deinem Team auf die 120-er gehn?


----------



## scooter_werner (5. September 2006)

vni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Werner,
> werden wir uns am Sa. sehen ?
> Ich habe vor die 120km zu fahren.
> 
> Volker



Wär mir eine Ehre   - auf der Strecke werden wir uns wohl nicht sehen  - so schnell bin ich nicht -
aber danach - Du erkennst mich am .......Trikot  

Bin wieder mit meinem Bruder dort - glaube den hast Du letztes Mal auch schon kennen gelernt. Der fährt heuer auch die 90 km.

CU
Werner


----------



## BaSiS (6. September 2006)

Giant_Team schrieb:
			
		

> Na na, hast ja selber so ne tolle Lampe. Bist übrigends enttarnt. Die tollen Rennrad Pedale haben die verraten
> 
> Mußt du armer als einziger von deinem Team auf die 120-er gehn?



na, hast wohl Deine Ausbildung noch inner Stootssücherheet jemacht ?
'tschulige musste sein, bei Deinen detektivischen Fähigkeiten

nein, ich fahr in der Eifel 
man kann nicht immer alles habn - und irgendwann wollt ich mal Etappenrennen fahren - aber sonst ........ ich komm ja dann auch nicht von hinten !


----------



## lopeng (6. September 2006)

Zur Kurzstrecke gibt es auf der Homepage abweichende Daten, zum einen 42 km und 840 hm und zum zweiten 48 km mit 700 hm!  
Weiß jemand welche Angabe korrekt ist?


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (7. September 2006)

Hi

Ich hab mich in meinem ersten Jahr auf die 60 km Strecke gemeldet, denke jetzt aber über die 90er nach. Kann man sich vor Ort noch ummelden?

cu
Martin


----------



## sash73 (7. September 2006)

hallole leute vom team!!!

das ist aber cool das sich ein paar leute von euch in den schwarzwald verirren 

@scooter
 dich veilleicht auch mal kennen lerne

@vni
war glaub auch in kirchenhausen am start,oder???

@monster

na das wird ein wiedersehen habe mein training seit albstadt umgestellt läuft viel besser das taraining.bin viel fitter als vor paar wochen  hoffe schnell zu sein auf den 60ern(das dritte mal)

schön das vom team einige dabei sind...

das wetter soll ja mal entlich trocken sein,laut vorhersage.letztes jahr war es eine reine schlammschlacht 


grüße sash


----------



## sash73 (7. September 2006)

hallole leute vom team!!!

das ist aber cool das sich ein paar leute von euch in den schwarzwald verirren 

@scooter
 dich veilleicht auch mal kennen lerne

@vni
war glaub auch in kirchenhausen am start,oder???

@monster

na das wird ein wiedersehen habe mein training seit albstadt umgestellt läuft viel besser das taraining.bin viel fitter als vor paar wochen  hoffe schnell zu sein auf den 60ern(das dritte mal)

schön das vom team einige dabei sind...

das wetter soll ja mal entlich trocken sein,laut vorhersage.letztes jahr war es eine reine schlammschlacht 


grüße sash


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (8. September 2006)

sash73 schrieb:
			
		

> @monster
> 
> na das wird ein wiedersehen habe mein training seit albstadt umgestellt läuft viel besser das taraining.bin viel fitter als vor paar wochen  hoffe schnell zu sein auf den 60ern(das dritte mal)



Super  Kommst Du auch am Samstag zur Pasta-Party? Da könnten wir zusammen Wiskey und  dopen  und dann am Sonntag das 60er Feld aufrollen  

Freu mich auch unseren Team-Chef mal persönlich zu treffen


----------



## lopeng (8. September 2006)

Hat denn hier niemand ne Antwort auf meine Fragen von Seite 2 bezüglich der 40er und 60er Strecke?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Memory (8. September 2006)

Hallo,

weiss jemand ob ich am Samstag die Strecke abfahren kann, bzw. ist sie schon abgesperrt.

Wäre toll wenn jemand von euch dazu für mich eine Info hat. 

Gruss Memory


----------



## sash73 (9. September 2006)

MonsterQTreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Super  Kommst Du auch am Samstag zur Pasta-Party? Da könnten wir zusammen Wiskey und  dopen  und dann am Sonntag das 60er Feld aufrollen
> 
> Freu mich auch unseren Team-Chef mal persönlich zu treffen



jo mal sehen wegen heut abend,aber sieht scho mal net schlecht aus um sieben bist ja da heut,hoffe uach da zu sein...sonntag das feld aufrollen wäre ne super sache,fahren ja fast das gleiche tempo 
dat wird ein spaß 

schick dir mal meine handynummer.mauils dann habe ich dein acuh wegen heut abend..

gruß sash


----------



## Gerhard S. (9. September 2006)

Hi sash
Und morgen immer schön an die Brote denken 
Drück euch die Daumen Jungs
Haut rein 

Gruß
Gerhard


----------



## skyphab (9. September 2006)

Hoi zusammen.

Wir wollen morgen auch mitfahren, weiss einer wie das mit der Nachmeldung ist? In der Ausschreibung steht leider nur "bis zum Renntag möglich", aber was bedeutet das genau? Wir würden die 60km Strecke fahren, wo der Start ja um 0915 ist. Vielleicht hat jemand Erfahrungswerte, bis wann man dort sein sollte, um sich nachzumelden?


----------



## cännondäler__ (9. September 2006)

@lopeng:
Um Deine Fragen zur 60er-Strecke zu beantworten müßte jemand das Profil mit nem´ HAC4 oder ähnlichem aufgezeichnet haben. Kenne aber bislang niemanden, der das hier im Forum gemacht hätte. 
Die 42er-Strecke hat laut Ausschreibung (Flyer) 840hm. Ob 42km realistisch sind weiß ich nicht, das mit 840hm dürfte aber einigermaßen hinkommen.
Insgesamt sind die Angaben für die 90er-Strecke auch nicht so genau: Ich hatte immer um die 93km und ca. 2600hm auf dem Tacho.
Auf der 60er ist gegen Ende noch ein kleiner Anstieg (ca. 200hm) bevor eine Wiesenabfahrt und die lange flache Strecke Richtung Furtwangen kommt. Die 42er-Strecke hat scheinbar diesen letzten Anstieg nicht.

cännondäler


----------



## sash73 (9. September 2006)

Gerhard S. schrieb:
			
		

> Hi sash
> Und morgen immer schön an die Brote denken
> Drück euch die Daumen Jungs
> Haut rein
> ...


 jo gerhard...zwar keine brote am start aber riegel und getränke die im training erbrobt sind 
und das training umgestellt   

strengen uns an 

grüße sash und von meiner freundin


----------



## Thunderbird (10. September 2006)

Glückwunsch an Memory für den 2. Platz auf der 42er und
natürlich auch an meinen Bruder für den 3. Platz (Stolz).  
Stefan hat die AK natürlich trotz Sturz und ohne Hinterbremse gewonnen.

Wetter hätte ja wirklich nicht besser sein können.

Wer hat sich über den tollen Bierseidel gefreut?

Thb


----------



## sash73 (10. September 2006)

so dat war mal wieder ein guter marathon das wetter war ja traumhaft 

@gerhard
hat alles prima gefunzt bin schön mein stiefel gefahren und gut eingeteilt nächstes jahr wirds noch besser net mal schlecht geworden


----------



## lopeng (10. September 2006)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Glückwunsch an Memory für den 2. Platz auf der 42er und
> natürlich auch an meinen Bruder für den 3. Platz (Stolz).
> Stefan hat die AK natürlich trotz Sturz und ohne Hinterbremse gewonnen.
> 
> ...




Bierseidel!?   
Wir grübeln jetzt noch dárüber nach wozu die unsere T- Shirt Größe gebraucht haben!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hemme (10. September 2006)

Das war die Anmeldemaske von letzem Jahr oder früher, da gabs doch ein Trikot oder Tshirt.

Denn ich hab natürlich gleich gefragt, wo das Trikot/TShirt ist.
dafür hat mein Bierkrug auch Grösse M


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (11. September 2006)

Biersiedl, ich glaubs ja nicht  hab meinen "Staubfänger" sofort nach der Abholung an einen Teenager verschenkt. OK, auch nicht schlimmer als ein "Putzlappen-Tshirt"  

Ansonsten fand ich die Orga echt ok, sehr gut das man Rucksäcke deponieren konnte. Lieder waren die Duschen fast nicht zu finden und keiner wusste Bescheid. Da wäre noch Potenzial für eine deutliche Verbesserung.


----------



## goopher (11. September 2006)

Moin,

ja das Wetter war geil und die Orga auch . habe meinen ersten 60ziger auch mit Erfolg zu Ende gebracht. Das einzige was mich bissl geärgert hat, war die Strassenunterführung am Ende der Strecke irgendwie hätte man die besser markieren sollen, hätte mir das fast den Schädel eingeschlagen beim durchfahren  

Aber ansonsten echt geil  

Grüße


----------



## Oetti03 (11. September 2006)

Also ich fand die Idee mit dem Bierkrug toll!!  Mal was anderes wie ne Sporttasche...
Zum Rennen: Für mich persönlich wars ein Alptraum Hatte von Anfang an schwere Beine und bin die auch nimme losgeworden; schlimmer noch, gegen Schluß bekam ich sogar leichte Krämpfe. Außerdem hab ich insgesamt drei Platten gehabt Danke an den Biker, der mir kurz vor Schluß im Vöhrenbacher Wald noch seinen Schlauch überlassen hat!!! Sonst hätt ich nichtmal finishen können.

Aber Orga war wie immer top. Werd auch trotzdem nächstes  Jahr wieder an Start gehen.


----------



## blumi (11. September 2006)

Drei Platten, das ist ja der Hammer. 
Habe während dem Rennen einige gesehen die am Pumpen waren und immer gehofft, dass es mich nicht erwischt. 
Weiß nicht ob ich nach dem dritten Platten noch die Motivation gehabt hätte den zu flicken. 
War das Zufall, oder lag es irgendwie am Reifen oder sonstigem?


----------



## Giant_Team (11. September 2006)

Bin die 120-er Runde gefahren. Um km 40 habe ich massive Magenprobleme bekommen. Ab da ging überhaupt nix mehr, bin ständig an der Kotzgrenze gefahren :kotz: , Essen u. Trinken war fast unmöglich. An den Bergen gestanden wie ein Eimer Wasser, irgendwie noch ins Ziel gerettet als 19.


Zur Orga: Die Beschilderung auf der großen Runde war an einigen Stellen richtig mies. Da haben sich sogar einige verfahren. Bitte nächstes Jahr besser machen. Außerdem gab´s nicht an allen Verpflegungsstellen gefüllte Flaschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oetti03 (11. September 2006)

@blumi,

naja, Zufall wars bestimmt auch. Aber den 3. Platten hab ich durch schlechtes flicken selbst verursacht.Weißt ja, Hektik und Frust sind nicht gerade ideal für sowas. Was mich am meisten dran ärgert: bis vor dem 1. Platten hatte ich sogar nen Ersatzschlauch dabei. Den hab ich dann aber nem anderen Biker gegeben. So ists halt manchmal: _******* passiert;man gewinnt und verliert!_



			
				Giant_Team schrieb:
			
		

> Um km 40 habe ich massive Magenprobleme bekommen. Ab da ging überhaupt nix mehr, bin ständig an der Kotzgrenze gefahren :kotz: , Essen u. Trinken war fast unmöglich. An den Bergen gestanden wie ein Eimer Wasser, irgendwie noch ins Ziel gerettet als 19.



Respekt. Dann noch 19. ?! Nicht schlecht.


----------



## BaSiS (11. September 2006)

Giant_Team schrieb:
			
		

> Bin die 120-er Runde gefahren. Um km 40 habe ich massive Magenprobleme bekommen. Ab da ging überhaupt nix mehr, bin ständig an der Kotzgrenze gefahren :kotz: , Essen u. Trinken war fast unmöglich. An den Bergen gestanden wie ein Eimer Wasser, irgendwie noch ins Ziel gerettet als 19.
> 
> 
> Zur Orga: Die Beschilderung auf der großen Runde war an einigen Stellen richtig mies. Da haben sich sogar einige verfahren. Bitte nächstes Jahr besser machen. Außerdem gab´s nicht an allen Verpflegungsstellen gefüllte Flaschen.



jawohl, richtig so ! treten bis zum Umfallen, dafür starten wir doch


----------



## Giant_Team (11. September 2006)

BaSiS schrieb:
			
		

> jawohl, richtig so ! treten bis zum Umfallen, dafür starten wir doch



Macht aber keinen Spass dann von hinten überrollt zu werden (ok du darfst das  ) Weil eigentlich gehört der 2. Streckenteil mir, da hole ich meistens noch ein paar Jungs. Aber gestern, wollte immer dran bleiben, da kam die Meldung aus der Magengegend: " Vergiß es"   

Auch tätig gewesen am WE?


----------



## BaSiS (11. September 2006)

Giant_Team schrieb:
			
		

> Macht aber keinen Spass dann von hinten überrollt zu werden (ok du darfst das  ) Weil eigentlich gehört der 2. Streckenteil mir, da hole ich meistens noch ein paar Jungs. Aber gestern, wollte immer dran bleiben, da kam die Meldung aus der Magengegend: " Vergiß es"
> 
> Auch tätig gewesen am WE?



das Gefühl kennt doch jeder - noch besser aber wenn man alle 10-20km in den Wald abbiegen muss !

ja ich war in der Eifel - also wenn Du dich im Schwarzwald verfährst, dann bleib dort weg, spätenstens seit dem Samstag lachen die alle über mich, Absperrband ist im Norden seeehhhhhr teuer und Streckenposten unerschwinglich bzw. stehen so motiviert wie Leitpfosten rum und wenn Du einmal (gleich hinterm Start ) falsch abbiegst haste 300 Mann vor Dir, die ihr MTB über jede einzelne Wurzel tragen, da fahren wir hier mit'm Rennvelo runter, und Platte Reifen .... also langsam reichts für dies Jahr


----------



## Giant_Team (11. September 2006)

BaSiS schrieb:
			
		

> .... also langsam reichts für dies Jahr



Jo mir auch, zuerst der gestrige Tag :kotz: 

Und nu is mir beim Bike putzen meine Tune Nabe auseinander gefallen    

Na zum Glück kenn ich da jemanden, bei dem man sowas günstig bekommt 

Zufrieden mit deinem Ergebnis in der Eifel?


----------



## blumi (12. September 2006)

Kurze Frage, kriegt man eigentlich noch so etwas wie eine Urkunde nachgeschickt.
Wurde gestern gefragt, und wußte keine Antwort. Habe auch nirgens was davon gelesen.


----------



## BaSiS (12. September 2006)

Giant_Team schrieb:
			
		

> Jo mir auch, zuerst der gestrige Tag :kotz:
> 
> Und nu is mir beim Bike putzen meine Tune Nabe auseinander gefallen
> 
> ...



was kaufste auch so 'n Billigzeugs tune ! schraub lieber mal Deine Monsterscheibe ab, andererseits kannste von der wenigstens Pizza essen

Ergebnis und zufrieden ??? (gehört ja eigentlich nicht in dieses Thema) der erste Tag war irgendwie die einzige Katastrophe, der Samstag ging (hinterer Startblock) und am Sonntag hab ich dann nochmal die Lust verloren, mir ging's ganz gut aber unsere nordischen Freunde nehmen den ''Krieg'' um Platzierunegen sehr ernst und kämpfen um alles 
da ich ein paar Bekanntschaften geschlossen habe sehr schönes Wochenende und ich hab's auch gut verkraftet (wollte ja nur üben) - also zufrieden mit mir


----------



## cännondäler__ (13. September 2006)

@blumi:
Urkunde gibt es nicht, man kann sich nur (sofern kein Internetanschluß, soll´s ja geben) gegen Gebühr die Ergebnislisten schicken lassen.
Wie fanden die Wiederholungstäter die Streckenänderung im Wald kurz vor Vöhrenbach? Da gab´s früher immer eine knackige Waldabfahrt, die am Ende gerade in einen Forstweg mündete. Statt dessen jetzt nur Forstweg und ein kleiner zusätzlicher Anstieg. Fanden meine krampfgeschüttelten Beine gar nicht so toll!
Und als kleines Highlight war die Abfahrt direkt nach Vöhrenbach frisch geschottert. Bin nur geschwommen....
Die Orga war wie gewohnt top! Die Beschilderung fand ich problemlos (60er).
Mit dem Bierseidel kann ich auch nichts anfangen, aber die CD-ROM und das  Heft sind gut.

cännondäler


----------



## Giant_Team (13. September 2006)

cännondäler schrieb:
			
		

> Wie fanden die Wiederholungstäter die Streckenänderung im Wald kurz vor Vöhrenbach? Da gab´s früher immer eine knackige Waldabfahrt, die am Ende gerade in einen Forstweg mündete. Statt dessen jetzt nur Forstweg und ein kleiner zusätzlicher Anstieg. Fanden meine krampfgeschüttelten Beine gar nicht so toll!
> Und als kleines Highlight war die Abfahrt direkt nach Vöhrenbach frisch geschottert. Bin nur geschwommen....



Ja ist mir ebenfalls aufgefallen, obwohl ich 2004 das letzte mal gefahren bin.
Muss aber sagen das diese Änderung von Vorteil ist. Wenn du von der 120-er Runde gekommen bist, waren immer sehr viele 60-er + 90-er evtl. 42-er an dieser Stelle. Ja, schon sind wir wieder beim Thema " Nettes Verhalten im Trail". Man hat sich schon sehr schwer getan, um in dieser Abfahrt zu überholen.


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (13. September 2006)

cännondäler schrieb:
			
		

> Und als kleines Highlight war die Abfahrt direkt nach Vöhrenbach frisch geschottert. Bin nur geschwommen....



Die war extrem eklig :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cännondäler__ (15. September 2006)

Hallo,
kleiner Nachtrag zur besagten Streckenänderung im Wald vor Vöhrenbach: Habe vom Veranstalter die Rückmeldung bekommen, daß hier ein Grundstücksbesitzer die Durchfahrt neuerdings nicht mehr erlaubt hat.
Würde auch gerne mal wissen wer das aus dem IBC-Racing-Team war der mit mir auf dem Bahndamm das Feld auf der 60er-Runde von hinten aufgerollt hat durch Speed bis zum Anschlag und abwechselndes Windschattenfahren. Hat riesigen Spaß gemacht und wir hatten uns im Ziel (so um Platz 165) auch die Hand gegeben. Klar, ich könnte ja die Ergebnisliste bemühen, aber da kommen  2 Team-Leute in Frage durch die Transponder-Zeitmessung.

cännondäler


----------



## AliBen (15. September 2006)

cännondäler schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> kleiner Nachtrag zur besagten Streckenänderung im Wald vor Vöhrenbach: Habe vom Veranstalter die Rückmeldung bekommen, daß hier ein Grundstücksbesitzer die Durchfahrt neuerdings nicht mehr erlaubt hat.
> Würde auch gerne mal wissen wer das aus dem IBC-Racing-Team war der mit mir auf dem Bahndamm das Feld auf der 60er-Runde von hinten aufgerollt hat durch Speed bis zum Anschlag und abwechselndes Windschattenfahren. Hat riesigen Spaß gemacht und wir hatten uns im Ziel (so um Platz 165) auch die Hand gegeben. Klar, ich könnte ja die Ergebnisliste bemühen, aber da kommen  2 Team-Leute in Frage durch die Transponder-Zeitmessung.
> 
> cännondäler



Oh, das war ich...  Hat riesigen Spass gemacht... Wo fährst Du das nächste Mal... Übrigens: Sehr sehr geiles Bike hast Du da!!

Schöne Grüße!
Oli


----------



## cännondäler__ (15. September 2006)

@AliBen:
Das ging ja schnell! 
Ich hatte ja naiverweise erst versucht am 90er-Sieger dran zu bleiben, aber das war zum Scheitern verurteilt. War dann heilfroh als Du von hinten kamst und nicht nur gelutscht hast!
Das Bike ist schon geil, wenn auch übergewichtig (13,8kg mit Pedalen). Aber Funktion geht vor!
Mein nächstes Rennen wird vermutlich das Kandel-Bergrennen am 14.10. sein, dann aber mit dem Cannondale-HT (mit dem gleichen Rohloff-Hinterrad). 
Marathons werde ich erst nächstes Jahr wieder fahren: Kirchzarten, Bad Wildbad und eben wieder Furtwangen. Wenn es gut läuft noch 1-2 weitere.

cännondäler


----------



## Niethi (18. September 2006)

*Erstmal Gratulation allen Finischern hier!* 



sash73 schrieb:


> so dat war mal wieder ein guter marathon das wetter war ja traumhaft



Da kann ich mich nur anschließen  
Hat Lust auf mehr gemacht, auch wenn das Startgeld die Studikasse doch ganz schön strapaziert  

Da es mein erster Marathon war wollte ich nun mal nach nem schönen Schnappschuss schauen, musste aber feststellen, dass das ein ganz schön teurer Spaß ist  
Deshalb die Frage, ob hier interesse an einer Sammelbestellung für Digitalphotos besteht, dann bekommt man wenigstens ein paar Prözentchen


----------



## blumi (18. September 2006)

Finde die Preise absolut übertrieben.
Ich zahl doch nicht 14 Euro für ein Bild in Digitalform. 
Glaube da will sich jemand sein Objektiv vergolden lassen.


----------

